# Buy new cabinet within 3.5 k



## debarshi (Sep 24, 2012)

I want to buy a new cabinet withing 3.5k
I am confused b/w the following...
1. CM Elite 431
2. NXZT Gamma
3. Bitfenix Merc Alpha

Which one should I go for??

Do you have any other suggestions??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

debarshi said:


> I want to buy a new cabinet withing 3.5k
> I am confused b/w the following...
> 1. CM Elite 431
> 2. NXZT Gamma
> ...



3.5K budget??
Presently, no cabinet is in 3.5K range.
Look at NZXT Source 210 @2.6K
It have front panel USB3 port and cable management feature.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 24, 2012)

You can also check out  the antec one series. Like one hundred or one s3.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 3.5K budget??
> Presently, no cabinet is in 3.5K range.
> Look at NZXT Source 210 @2.6K
> It have front panel USB3 port and cable management feature.



I am from Durgapur............ And none of these are available here............... atleast no NZXT....... so as you said, are the MD computers reliable (about warranty and all), if so then I will think of ditching Flipkart on this particular case......... And is Source 210 better than gamma??


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup the source 210 is much better than gamma. And md computers is quite trustable.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 25, 2012)

debarshi said:


> And is Source 210 better than gamma??



Yes. In gamma, you won't get front USB3.
Cabinet warranty?? Be 99.9% sure that you won't be needing it.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you please tell me how the Source 210 is better than Gamma (Except for USB 3.0 coz my mobo doesnt support it right now, and if I change my Mobo in the near future, with it I'll get a BITFENIX USB 3.0 Front Panel 2-Port version............................)
Its just that I like the looks of Gamma better than Source 210 

BTW, can I get NZXT M59 in India, I am ready to shell out 3.5k for it...........


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

M59, not available in India.
In gamma, you will get 1X 120mm fan, and in 210, you will get 2x 120mm fans with it.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 26, 2012)

Is that really the only difference (except for USB 3.0), because that wouldn't be necessary, I have a CM XtraFlo and Deepcool 120 MM in my previous cabinet....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ Then your choice will depend on the final price and which one looks better to you.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Cabinet warranty?? Be 99.9% sure that you won't be needing it.



You will if those LED indicators/ Power/ Reset/USB or any other ports don't work the way they should. They cover the electric components of the case like wiring and switches.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes i think Antec One S3 is a good option within 3.5k as it has front USB 3.0*2 along with Cable management and Top Fan. Best suited in the given budget.

Here is the link of the same: Antec - One S3

Also NZXT is a good option but not sure if it has front USB 3.0 within this budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> You will if those LED indicators/ Power/ Reset/USB or any other ports don't work the way they should. They cover the electric components of the case like wiring and switches.



And the chance of failure? 0.01%. 
What if LED indicator goes bad? Do the buyer need to send the whole chassis to the service center? Or will the company provide the modular (specific damaged part) when the invoice is produced in the service center?
Please enlighten, as I've no idea.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ You would be surprised. 

I sense sarcasm in your post . But simply to let you know, there have been times where people had issues. Some of them sent an email with the scan of the bill, they got a replacement. Either they sent a front or if the front panel wiring is easily removable, they send a replacement for that. Although rust/corrosion isn't really covered officially, there have been times it happened- even on cases that one will not expect. They have even sent replacement during that time too. Its not just for the cabling. If the fan- especially higher RPM fans, are spin up very slow even with full power- or they don't work one fine day- what would you do? Few of those fans are pretty good ball bearing fans- and/or better sleeve bearing that you get in the market. You paid for those fans that you got with the case as well. They're not freebies. Also- depending on the case- there have been times where people even have received something that is dented- such as mesh on the 600T's sidepanel. Many people here infact have asked for a replacement and the company did give it to them.

Don't generalize and say you don't need it if you don't have an idea. This doesn't apply only to cases that carry a premium but also with cases such as this. Just because you haven't encountered the issue or no1 posted it on this forum, doesn't mean the chances of failure is 0.01% either. Its low- but its still there. Its nothing more than a safety net to prevent the hassle. There have been times where system doesn't start because of some issue with the power on switch/header. Now you tell me, if warranty wasn't there on the case- what would you do, buy a separate cable and replace it? Some use type of front panel connectors (via separate PCB) or buttons- some of which have the plastic body have a different mounting that needs identical switch to mount on the case. What would you do- use a duct-tape? Or else would you prefer buying another case? You might- not necessarily applicable for others. 

Hopefully this gives you a good idea.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 27, 2012)

Woah, you scare me, to the extent that I might skip everything but Flipkart......


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ Well, there are some dealers who will replace the entire unit only if its brought to their immidiate notice. Prime ABGB taken someone's 500R back as it had a dent between the mesh and the sidepanel.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2012)

MD Computers is very reliable. I bought a Phantom and my cabinet had minor dent ,they replaced it without a question. Since we live in India a cabinet with lots of fans ofcourse with dust filter go a long way in keeping things running optimally. So if I were you I would have bought a NZXT Beta Evo eyes wide shut.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I am thinking as well, Beta EVO, but it isn't here available as per MD computer's website........... I saw it in PrimeABGB

But reviews say the chassis of Beta Evo is too flimsy, can be bent with ease, is this same for other budget cases as well?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 29, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ You would be surprised.
> 
> I sense sarcasm in your post .



No sarcasm was there in my post. Cause, I really had no idea before going through your post.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me from where I can buy the NZXT Beta Evo from Kolkata, and not online.............. I want to buy it from a shop....... Which shops are reliable there.......(except MD computers)?


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

^^ I don't think any other shop even stock NZXT cabinets except MD .. so if you need one locally you need it to get it from there.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 30, 2012)

Ask MD to get it or order from Prime ABGB online ( Very Reliable too).Do get all the fans.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks

PrimeABGB will take at least Rs 600 for shipping, that bumps up the price of NZXT Beta Evo to Rs 3400........... Not worth it
MD Computers doesn't have the NZXT Beta Evo right now, ............willl take time
Flipkart doesnt have any Antec Products, all are out of stock    

 Any other suggestions????


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

You have already got other suggestions. 
NZXT Source 210
NZXT Gamma
CM Elite 430 
etc etc.
P.S. haev you looked into Corsair 300R?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Thanks
> 
> PrimeABGB will take at least Rs 600 for shipping, that bumps up the price of NZXT Beta Evo to Rs 3400........... Not worth it
> MD Computers doesn't have the NZXT Beta Evo right now, ............willl take time
> ...



Gamma is not a bad choice after the Evo.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, but source 210 is li'l bettr, and i was repeatedly asked not to consider elite 430 bcoz of its horrible cable management features. Do any of you guys have a fix, coz i really like that cabinet.....


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yeah, but source 210 is li'l bettr, and i was repeatedly asked not to consider elite 430 bcoz of its horrible cable management features. Do any of you guys have a fix, coz i really like that cabinet.....



If you really want the cable management, it is achievable in Elite 430. Not a straightforward work, but not impossible.
I think I need to the interior pic of Elite 430 of mine to make you more confident. 
Wait..


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 11, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yeah, but source 210 is li'l bettr, and i was repeatedly asked not to consider elite 430 bcoz of its horrible cable management features. Do any of you guys have a fix, coz i really like that cabinet.....



I was looking for a good cabinet @3.5k....and found nothing.

You can buy NZXT source Elite 210 for 2.6k by lowering ur Budget & Expectations
*OR*
Increase ur budget and go for 
Corsair 300R (4k)
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat (4.4k)
Corsair 400R (5k)


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Look at the cable Management:

*imageshack.us/a/img441/7406/210620120381.jpg

Not that bad as you thought, eh?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Yeah, but source 210 is li'l bettr, and i was repeatedly asked not to consider elite 430 bcoz of its horrible cable management features. Do any of you guys have a fix, coz i really like that cabinet.....



If I were you I would have gone ahead paid a few bucks extra and got myself the Corsair 300R.....USB 3.0 support, very good cable routing, toolless drive installation,Laterally oriented drive ,solid air cooling with side fans and dust filters  for the front and bottom intakes,can hold big video cards etc etc.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 12, 2012)

Thats a good advice, but as for Corsair 300R, the extra is around 2k.....  And it doesnt even have USB3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter.... But still its really a gr8 cabby.

And d6bmg, thanks, you just showed me what I needed to see for myself, not even Google Images could do that. Thanks for upping my confidence in Elite 430.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 12, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Thats a good advice, *but as for Corsair 300R, the extra is around 2k*.....  And it doesnt even have USB3.0 to USB 2.0 adapter.... But still its really a gr8 cabby.
> 
> And d6bmg, thanks, you just showed me what I needed to see for myself, not even Google Images could do that. Thanks for upping my confidence in Elite 430.


You budget is 3.5k and Corsair 300R is selling for 4k.....so it's only Rs500 extra.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 12, 2012)

I was telling in respect to the price of Source 210 or Beta Evo


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you checked out bitfenix merc alpha?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I have............. But its not available in any of the shops I refer to......


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 12, 2012)

Bitfenix is available with md. U can contact them about it.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 15, 2012)

By the d6bmg, where did you get those pretty badges? CX430 doesnt come with badges AFAIK...........................???


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2012)

I forgot the origin of those batches. May be they came with other PSUs.



saikiasunny said:


> Bitfenix is available with md. U can contact them about it.



Yes. MD still have some bitfenix chassis left in their shop, last time I visited there ~1 week ago.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Corsair carbide 200R launched. it might be well within you budget. I hope so.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh thats good news............. Whats are the specs?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

here you go  and the price is $60.
Carbide Series


----------



## debarshi (Oct 25, 2012)

I dont think its available here yet.............


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 25, 2012)

It is launched yesturday. So wait for some time to reach that in india. You will not be dissappointed. But check its dimensions on corsair website. That seems too big. But in a forum , one of their guys told that it is actually smaller than 300R. Not sure.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

if the specs on the official website is correct then and priced around ~3k here this will be a kick ass cabinet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 26, 2012)

But their guys illustrated that 200R is smaller than 300R. So the dimensions should be incorrect(atleast the width).


----------



## debarshi (Oct 26, 2012)

But appearance wise............its a liitle drab and unattractive............But then again its my personal opinion........... What do you guys think........ Between 200R and say CM 431 Elite Plus, and NZXT Beta Evo....... if we compare regardless of brand

Its a good thing I waited though................ Any signs of prices falling or newer models from CM????


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2012)

Is the Front Panel of Corsair 200R removable ?


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 27, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Is the Front Panel of Corsair 200R removable ?



NO, they take air from the side vent.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

So,how we gonna install fan at front ?
And how we gonna clean front panel ?
Air always suck into the case from front so that area and front fans need to clean.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 27, 2012)

You probably cant clean the front because no air filters to take out, and no mesh either, but from the inside you perhaps can clean the side vents after opening the two side panels


----------



## Revolution (Oct 27, 2012)

Huh,not good for cleaning.
Only AC room will suite the case I guess.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 29, 2012)

Amidst confusion, I increased my budget to 4.5k and am currently looking at NZXT Lexa S (Uff, with all those fans and transparent side window) and the Corsair 300R.................. Any other suggestions????

I am a particular fan of transparent sides, and unfortunately no cabinet modders around...........


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

Bitfenix Shinobi Window  ....


----------



## debarshi (Oct 29, 2012)

I totally overlooked that one............ Thanks topgear
But as always, out of stock in flipkart
Mdcomputers have them but dont you think its a li'l overpriced?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2012)

Then how about NZXT LEXA S ?
Or Bitfenix Shinobi non Window version.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 29, 2012)

debarshi said:


> I totally overlooked that one............ Thanks topgear
> But as always, out of stock in flipkart
> Mdcomputers have them but dont you think its a li'l overpriced?



lemme know if ur interested...i just purchased the bitfenix prodigy, so i know the distri...his forum ID is phoenix...contact him.
Also, i have the bitfenix outlaw, very good cabinet..


----------



## debarshi (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep sure thanks rajan.............. And yes I am considering the NZXT Lexa S very much
If I spend that much, I will be going for window editions...........
What does the Prodigy and Outlaw cost??


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ here's the link


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2012)

Shipping big item in WB may be a problem.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 30, 2012)

It has always been a problem.............. 



rajan1311 said:


> lemme know if ur interested...i just purchased the bitfenix prodigy, so i know the distri...his forum ID is phoenix...contact him.
> Also, i have the bitfenix outlaw, very good cabinet..



How is Outlaw according to you, Rajan? A user review would be very helpful...............................


----------



## Revolution (Oct 30, 2012)

Outlaw is totally upside down.
If have to set fans and air flow different way than normal.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 31, 2012)

Thats alright if the fans can be set properly................Do you guys recommend it over Lexa S or say CM 431 Elite Plus?

How about Guardian 921 RB


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

Ordered the Lexa S.............. Patiently waiting for it to arrive.........


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

So even you should review the lexa S


----------



## debarshi (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, I should.......... I probably will  After I get all the components mentioned in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165663-new-rig-within-35k-40k-excluding-gpu.html, and since I am not gonna order these online, or rather cant, it will take a pretty long time to get all of these


----------

